# {RESOLVED} Quake 3 and Multiplayer



## Edmund Tan (Sep 4, 1999)

I am trying out Quake 3 demo from a magazine disk.

I am connect to my daughter computer via a local area network. We installed Quake 3 and it ran OK, tried the multiplayer but hit a problem... We can start the server ok, but when we tried to join a game, the computer freezes and we have to use the reset button, we tried running the serve on different machine but result is the same. 

Later I found out on the multiplayer screen, (where you select which server to join) using the mouse to click on thinhs like options on the serve will also freezes the computer, this happens with all the machines.

I am just wondering if Quake 3 demo has got its multiplayer functions disabled, does anybody has any info on this? Or is there something wrong with our machines. 

(Our network is running OK and have been playing all sorts of multiplayer games on it)


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Quake3 demo multi player is enabled.
One thing to check would be that you have ipx/spx and netbius setup for your lan. I had problems with the demo on lan using internet connection sharing software, try disabling if possible. The demo apparently tries to access internet even when just on lan.


----------



## TheGorx (Oct 28, 1999)

Try Mplayer.com
I have a link on my page: http://www.thegorx.com

TheGorx


----------



## Edmund Tan (Sep 4, 1999)

I have narrowed down the problem.

On my daughters computer, when I start Quake 3, it immediately calls up the dial up network, if I click cancel, the multiplayer will not work as described above. If I let it dial, and connect to the internet, the multiplayer game with my computer works.

On my computer, the DUN does not show up when I launch quake 3

Now...how do I diable Quake 3 to call up the the dial up network, or any anybody suggest a solution to correct this.

PS: Found solution, on control panel, internet settings, connection, switched the connect from phone to LAN, now the DUN window doesn't show and multiplayer is OK, also on Quake3, settings\network needs settings to LAN/Cable.

One mystery though, why doesn't the DUN window show up on my computer? Our computers are on similar settings and configuration.

Thanks

[This message has been edited by Edmund Tan (edited 03-15-2000).]


----------

